# dedicated theater, projector calibration



## pongaselo (Apr 7, 2009)

I am installing maybe my third epson Pro Cinema projector. They are really something else. I am interested in doing the best calibration of the unit as possible and would prefer to use a really effective calibration DVD or blueray disc. I am looking for input. Have you found a disc that you prefer?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I prefer AVIA, but haven't tried Spears and Munsil which has been getting god buzz lately. DVE is another option.

Also, has you considered using something like the CalMAN software?


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

'Avia II' is the best all around DVD for setting up a display system limited to DVD playback. For systems with Blu-ray Disc capability, 'Spears & Munsil HD Benchmark' and 'Digital Video Essentials: HD Basics' are both must-have programs for anyone who installs display systems or is minimally serious about proper display imaging.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What's the word on Avia/Ovation? They were supposed to have a blu-ray version out years ago, but it never showed up. Are they still in business, or just selling out stock?


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

eugovector said:


> What's the word on Avia/Ovation? They were supposed to have a blu-ray version out years ago, but it never showed up. Are they still in business, or just selling out stock?


They have been unresponsive for over a year. Their phones are disconnected. I was a dealer for their software for years but can no longer get discs. The little bit of inventory left in my online store will be the last I'll see.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Good to know. Too bad, I always liked their product.


----------

